# Wastin' away again in bettaville...



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Does anyone else spend gobs of time just watching their fishies, or thinking about their fish, or needlessly looking at bettas and fish stuff in petstore when they go to buy catlitter... Or discuss them BY NAME to people who don't own bettas and think you're crazy? It's Sunday and I swear i've wasted hours just watching my fish at different times today.

Post here if you're officially obsessed with bettas!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Me too!!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep......
So hard to do homework with the fish right there.
Last night I was imagining my future fish tanks (not betta, rainbowfish, but it still counts).
I feel like I have a problem. :/


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, gosh yes!

And I too am thinking about Rainbowfish!! Specifically I love the Pseudomugil signifer (Pacific Blue Eye), I'm really thinking about a tank with them and maybe some Habrosus Cories and/or Cherry Shrimp.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm getting some threadfins and fork tail blue eyes around mid May.. So pumped 
Then of course I want to start moving on to bigger species... hehe 

Anyways this is betta obsession not rainbowfish obsession~~


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I do this too. I drive everyone around me crazy. All I talk about is betta. Betta betta betta. And I call my mother if one is sick and talk about it with her by name. example from several months ago, *texting* "Mom! Wanda has a white spot! omg! I have to find her medicine"


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Story of my weekend. Been so busy with the new fish kids!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anyone else feel like water changes consume half their lives?
Go to the fish store at least twice a week?
I swear it's a sickness.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I LOVE my Python Water Changer! But yet, even with that it seems that I spend far too much time with water changes and at the lfs/lps. Sigh.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Definitely a sickness and I have it bad. :lol: looks like I have company though.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

yep, I can open a pet store out of my house. 9 spare filters? Is that really necessary?


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol all of you! Nice to know I have company in my obsession. My life does seem to revolve around water changes and feedings. And I drive family members and friends crazy talkig about them. Case in point: I just texted a picture of a new bubble nest to my parents. They were nice enough to act excited.


----------



## Daisy Jay (Jan 27, 2012)

I watched my sorority just swim around for around two hours one day and I made the mistake of telling my good non betta owning friend about it... I still get teased It's an addiction, I swear it!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

It's nice to have parents that pretend to be excited isn't it? Fake excitment is better than them telling you your nuts and to leave them alone. Shows how much they love you right?


----------



## Scope Eye (Mar 21, 2012)

I ain't admitting to nothing, cause I'm not crazy. Just dedicated, extremely dedicated.


----------



## SeniorD (Feb 15, 2012)

*:: walks and and doesn't say anything aside from, " POSTED HERE" ::*​


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I once spent 2 hours playing with Aqadvisor, stocking my dream tanks...


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Bombalurina, that's definitely understandable I have dreams about dream tanks...


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i have taken a few minutes before just to look at my betta swim around. the green shimmer on 2 of my betta doesnt help at all to cut down on time wasted in bettaville.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

I always seem to take too long checking on my tanks. One always grabs me at the end of the night when I'm shutting the lights off. I usually end up going to bed 30min-1hr later than planned originally. I also do it if I have a lot of stress. There is something about watching my boys swimming that is soothing and calming.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Let's start a betta lovers anonymous....Hello my name is Rachael and I'm a betta addict * crowd murmurs, hello Rachael * today I brought home number 16 and 17....


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

omg thats funny. I am bringin home number 14 and 15 tomorrow. I'm not an addict, I swear!


----------



## greenfishfl (Nov 27, 2011)

obssesed I talk about bettas to my friends and my gurl and they say im crazy but I know im just obssessed


----------



## greenfishfl (Nov 27, 2011)

im bringing home 11 10 and 12


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

hello I'm becky and I'm obsessed with bettas-bringing home 13 and 14 on may 5th


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

I almost bought number 16 today at petsmart. Oh I wanted him! Made myself walk away.... Then I got 8 replacement lights for my tanks. None of which I currently need.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

grrr petsmart was having a sale on all bettas. Girls were only 99 cents... I had to walk away before I came home with three


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

oooh I didn't see a sale... Probably a good thing I didn't-


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello my name is Charles, I have purchased 12 bettas and have successfully healed 8 of them. 

I really like fish, my family and wife don't share the interest but I don't care. They give me something to look forward to each day and I watch and play with them all for about an hour or two each day.


----------



## EchoMoon (Apr 28, 2012)

Well its contagious I can tell you that. I just caught the 'bug' and I'm happy to say that I'm not looking for a cure. I'm actually contemplating putting a chair near my betta tank even though it would be in the middle of a walk way.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Guess what guys? surpassed 15 today.... hit 18. found two crowntail girls I couldn't pass up. ugh I need medication.


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats Shirleythebetta! I'm jealous- I'm currently looking around the house for other spots to fit another tank lol. My house looks like an aquarium store.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

You can be surprised where they can fit. hehe


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

All my tanks are chest high so I can't sit to view my fish. 

I want it that way.


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

SO relieved I'm not alone. Thank goodness I have a single in my dorm room or else there would be no desk room!

My boyfriend accepts that they are his fishy children. Ive convinced ky two closest friends to get one. They always ask me for advice. I have helped at least three acquaintances with their dorm bettas.

When my friends boyfriend and I are seperated on breaks they know they can asknme how my fish are a d I can go on for forever.

I go to Petsmart just for fun.

Over the summer my mom announced " you enjoy taking care of your fish more so than being with your family"

I just got an RA job on campus for next fall. I have to lead events. Proper care for Betta is going to be one.

I have tons of homework and I'm still innmy pj's and need to shower. What am I doing? Spent the last hour on here.


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

did you know watching fish for about 20 minuets lowers your blood pressure??? lol there cool af!!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Katy said:


> Does anyone else spend gobs of time just watching their fishies, or thinking about their fish, or needlessly looking at bettas and fish stuff in petstore when they go to buy catlitter... Or discuss them BY NAME to people who don't own bettas and think you're crazy? It's Sunday and I swear i've wasted hours just watching my fish at different times today.
> 
> Post here if you're officially obsessed with bettas!


I do ALL of those things! I am totally hopeless....


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok yesterday I was driving home from work, which is about 1.5 hours from where I live. I stopped by 3 different petsmarts on the way home and bought out all their Anubias plants. I go to the petstore more than the grocery store. Pretty sad.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

It's not sad, it's normal! The rest of the world is crazy! Today I had to get some new frozen food for the minions and the moment I walked into the store I buzzed directly to the bettas. My eyes went wide. NEW SHIPMENT!!!! Woooooo!! I was like "I want this one and this one and oh this one, maybe this one and . . . . " Finally I settled on one very pretty yellow cambo CT. But you see, I was being good. There were some drop dead gorgeous fishies there. 

So that makes 10. Oy, i must stop.


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Congrats on your new CT Fleetfish! Today I found another Petsmart about 20min away and bought out their Anubias. So right now I'm replanting some of my tanks Was soooo tempted by their bettas though.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I am definitely addicted to bettas, they are pretty much all I talk about. You should see my facebook page, they're almost all I post about!!!


----------

